# Problem Setting Day/date On Seiko Automatic



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

For the first time in nearly two years, I'd let my SKX779 Diver run down, whilst wearing another watch. When I came to set the day/date wheel, I couldn't get it to stay on the day for more than a 12hr turn of the hands. Now fully wound and on my wrist, when I got up, I noticed the day is stuck on the Arabic, rather than the English day marker. When I try to re-set the day, (which of course, takes the full 14 revolutions to achieve) the day will not stay for more than a 12hr turn, when I am sure it should wait for 12, then flip the day, during for the AM turn. I've given up for the time being to talk on here, because I do not like the idea of having to spin the hands so much. I'm naturally rather worried about my watch. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

its a quickset date..

go to about 3 o clock

and then push crown in half way and set day to english

push crown in fully, and screw

job done


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks, but when I go to 3 O'Clock and push the crown in half way, it only turns the date. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

Doctor Varney said:


> Thanks, but when I go to 3 O'Clock and push the crown in half way, it only turns the date. What am I doing wrong?


TURN THE CROWN THE OTHER WAY


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

OH!!! Sorry, I never thought of that... Thanks!


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

I honestly didn't know you could send anything backwards or that you could set the day and date independantly. I feel such a fool!







Anyway - thankyou, a million, 17bex... Job done!


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

Doctor Varney said:


> OH!!! Sorry, I never thought of that... Thanks!


Sorted ??


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Sorted! Ta. (See above).


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

As a general rule, the date wheel on watches with quickset seem to respond when the crown is turned in the direction the wheel rotates. (Don't have any day/dates to observe the same for the day wheels.) Of course, this does not apply on watches whose date has to be set via pushers as with the Seiko cal. 6M26. My observations only to be taken with a large grain of salt.


----------

